# Best centerfire bolt action for preparedness



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

My vote is for the Ruger Gunsite Scout or RGS. I've included a link to Impact Guns and their write up on the rifle. You will note that they don't have them in stock and are taking orders...this rifle has been out for a couple of years now and the demand for it is still going strong.

Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle, 308, W/Detachable Magazine - Impact Guns

The prices have gone up slightly on these rifles, though they can still be found for 800 or slightly less. So there you have it my choice for a center fire bolt action rifle for preparedness.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

At that price though you can get a Garand from the CMP.

My problem is their choice of magazine. At a loss why they didn't choose a USGI magazine such as that for a M14/M1A.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

The best gun is the one you have the most ammo for...... there is no this gun is better than that. The best Gun you can have is the one you already own.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

My vote goes for what I usually recommend: a Remington 700 or savage 10. I like to steer people away from savage axis and Remington 770's though, they are cheaper but lack the much better triggers in the slightly more expensive models. 

Generally if people need more they aren't asking for recommendations . I have a 700, although it does not accept detachable magazines (at least not without after market parts). In the future I will probably add the bottom metal to change it to accept AI magazines. But that is on the back burner, if I feel the need for more rapid fire from a .308 I'll whip out the LR-308 (DPMS's AR-10).


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Remington, Ruger lot of good models chance are good if I am using the 308 or other similar caliber they are far enough off that bolt action will not be an issue


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> At that price though you can get a Garand from the CMP.
> 
> My problem is their choice of magazine. At a loss why they didn't choose a USGI magazine such as that for a M14/M1A.


The story i read, in either Guns or Rifle magazine, was they tried to use an M-14 magazine but could not make it feed reliably in their rifle and so had to design their own.

I never noticed - is there a stripper clip gude built into the receiver? That way you could cut down on a lot of carry weight and bulk by carrying most of your spare ammo on strippers and just a couple of magazines.

Being the owner of a Mauser K98k I can highly recommend them as a very rugged rifle. There is a very good reason most modern bolt action rifles are modeled after Peter Paul Mauser's wonderful invention.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What is the purpose, hunting, or defense?


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The only two bolt guns I have were purchased for and are sighted in for and I train for - long range shots. The ability of semi automatic rifles like the M1A and even an AR to accurately reach 300-500 yard targets makes a lessor bolt action impractical to me. I keep a 338 Lapua Savage and an older 300 WM built under Interarms License from Walter/Manlyncher (sp) for shots over 500 yards. (which I'm not real good at anyway) I wouldn't hesitate to recommend a Mosin to someone on a budget, but I'd also suggest replacing it with an AR or M1A when the opportunity presented itself.

As for the Ruger Gunsite I have never heard bad things about it, but a bolt action and use of a magazine bug me - even my Savage has that and I hate to have to carry magazines for it. If I'm carrying magazines I want more ammo / less time shooting then with a bolt.



Seneca said:


> My vote is for the Ruger Gunsite Scout or RGS. I've included a link to Impact Guns and their write up on the rifle. You will note that they don't have them in stock and are taking orders...this rifle has been out for a couple of years now and the demand for it is still going strong.
> 
> Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle, 308, W/Detachable Magazine - Impact Guns
> 
> The prices have gone up slightly on these rifles, though they can still be found for 800 or slightly less. So there you have it my choice for a center fire bolt action rifle for preparedness.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No stripper clip on it. I forget what foreign magazine it uses.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

wesley762 said:


> The best gun is the one you have the most ammo for...... there is no this gun is better than that. The best Gun you can have is the one you already own.


I went with the Ruger American in 30-06 reason for caliber I already had a wide variety of ammo for my 1903 Springfield. Now working on optics.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

Ar 15. 5.56 mil ball ammunition for long range defence.(working on ir optics)
12 gauge 00 buckshot for short range
40 cal s&w pistol to get to my long guns


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The police and military have been using the Remington 700 for a very long time. The Remington action has been used in the making of most bolt action target rifles for almost as long. Their longstanding reputation is more than enough to justify the recommendation of that gun.

Ruger has a name for making indestructible bolt guns and their rifles are well made - there is not the kind of long term reputation but their rifles are very fine equipment that deserves a good recommendation.

Savage Arms makes a good quality and very accurate bolt rifle with a very good factory trigger. For the dollar the Savage is hard to beat.

There are many other fin guns but the three above are, in my opinion, the best of the bunch. I own three Remingtons and a Savage but have also fired the Ruger 77. The Remington and Ruger rifles are good looking guns that shoot well. The savage is .. well.. less to look at but its performance is up with either of the others. This from a man who will not own a rifle that will not shoot 5 shot groups to less than an inch at 100 yards. I should say that I do own one rifle that does not live up to that standard - My SKS shoots groups that are two to three inches at 100 yards but I would never use that gun much beyond pistol ranges. I do own several pistols that will shoot smaller groups repeatedly than the SKS.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Take a look at the Howa 1500 full figured rifle, and Howa Ranchland if'n yer more into the scout sized options. A lotta gun for a great price.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm one who thinks it's not a great choice to buy a bolt-action for a prep than a modern semi. There's excellent accuracy with modern semi's to make just about every shot a prepper should try for and there are very reliable choices. Than you also get a fighting rifle that can stand up in this semi/full auto world. It's not the 1800 and 1900's anymore.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

For center fire bolt action I would say the Remington 700 in a .308 caliber.. I am an advocate of the bull barrel also.. I wont even look at a bolt action unless it has a bull barrel. You hear people talk about weight but you can get one with a 20in barrel instead of the 24/26in and it takes quite a bit of weight. If you get a fast twist rate like a 1in 10 or even a 1 in 8 which you can find, it will give you the same distance as the longer barreled rifle.. Here is a good choice, I just picked one up to build myself and it is shooting less than 1moa out of the box. I will be adding Valdada glass and a bipod and probably a can since it is threaded already.. You can find them for around $600 if you look in the right spots.. My next bolt action will be another Remington 700 in either a 300 win mag or the 300 Norma.. I really like what I see about the 300 Norma but the ammo is still a little on the high side and not as readily available..I will probably get the 300 win mag and use 190 and 220gr pills..

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire/model-700/model-700-sps-tactical-aac-sd.aspx


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

exmilitary said:


> Ar 15. 5.56 mil ball ammunition for long range defence.(working on ir optics)
> 12 gauge 00 buckshot for short range
> 40 cal s&w pistol to get to my long guns


Wrong answer. Question was about bolt action centerfire rifles.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Ruger Gunsite Scout


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I like my modified Finnish 91/30 Mosin-Nagant w/ hex receiver. The Fin's have smaller diameter barrels and will easily shoot reloaded ammo with .308 bullets as opposed to .310/.311 for a standard 91/30.

I cut the barrel to 16 1/4". Put a scout scope on it. Trimmed the stock down. Painted the whole thing, mounted a flashlight. I am considering however, putting a synthetic stock on it because it's really heavy. I am also going to install a Timney Trigger on it. It's a great shooter, and despite the barrel length, doesn't care what you put through it. It shoots 147 gr. surplus, 180 gr. Winchester or 203 gr. Silver Bear with near equal vigor.

I did discover that the heavier the bullet, the tighter the groups became. However at 100 yards, I go from 3" groups with surplus (and a cool, huge ball of flame) down to sub-2" groups with Brown Bear and the Winchester sitting in between. It shoots good enough to hunt with and get a clean kill, and definitely is accurate enough for defensive purposes. They're tough, easy to work on and parts are simple to come buy. Ammo has fallen back to reasonable if you buy it in surplus tins (which I did). Even with shipping, it's a good price. I got 880 rounds, shipped, at the height of the scare, for about $300.

And yes folks, that is a standard AK-47 Bayonet. Seems when you get that far back on the barrel, it's a "near" perfect fit. Took about 5 minutes to fit it completely.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> No stripper clip on it. I forget what foreign magazine it uses.


I found the magazine I was thinking of right next to my computer - it's the Nov/Dec 2012 isue of Rifle.
The Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle is based on the M77 MKII action. Ruger built at least one prototype to use M-14/M1A magazines "but due to variations in magazine specifications, it was difficult, if not impossible to get perfect feeding..............."
The magazine was designed by a company called Accuracy International.
Serious rifle afficianados should get and read Rifle, Sporting Firearms Journal magazine. Those who think AR's are the greatest thing since sliced bread don't need to bother, though.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I also should have mentioned my recently discovered favorite budget friendly bolt action, the Mossberg 100 ATR. Fluted barrel, scoped, and $300.

Still hard to beat a 700, but I am also in the camp that unless you happen to have a retreat with an entrance 600+ yards away distance is your escape and evade friend more than it is a shooting oportunity for the average Joe. Now, if you happen to have a Dead Eye McFly shooter in your group, having Thor's hammer is a good thing to have.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Seneca said:


> My vote is for the Ruger Gunsite Scout or RGS. I've included a link to Impact Guns and their write up on the rifle. You will note that they don't have them in stock and are taking orders...this rifle has been out for a couple of years now and the demand for it is still going strong.
> 
> Ruger Gunsite Scout Rifle, 308, W/Detachable Magazine - Impact Guns
> 
> The prices have gone up slightly on these rifles, though they can still be found for 800 or slightly less. So there you have it my choice for a center fire bolt action rifle for preparedness.


I second that one. Easy to use, accurate, powerful and rugged. Hard to beat.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The 308 is a great round, but, at this time 308 ammo is near impossible to find. Kinda like 22.
Ammo in 270, 30-06 is almost always on the shelves at Wal mart.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

For holding off the hoards I have a stockpile of semi's, but for a bolt action I like my Weatherby Vanguard n 270 Winchester. I shoot Barnes XXX 130 grans bullets sub MOA and have taken at least 8 elk with it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The Vanguard is a good gun but - pricey and has a long freebore as do all the weatherby's.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

tango said:


> The 308 is a great round, but, at this time 308 ammo is near impossible to find. Kinda like 22.
> Ammo in 270, 30-06 is almost always on the shelves at Wal mart.


I believe that situation will improve, I'm starting to see more .308 and 22RF on the shelves. I can see what you are getting at, panic buying sets in and certain calibers fly off the shelves and back ordering becomes the new norm, while some of the more traditional hunting calibers remained in stock. You have a valid point if the criteria is to buy a rifle based on what is left on the shelves after the panic buying herd has passed through the shop.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Id be hard pressed to find any fault in a 308 Winchester bolt action rifle in one flavor or another with my preference being in the Remington 700 platform. That's not to say that a Ruger, Weatherby, Savage, Kimber, Howa, CZ or Tikka wouldn't also be a stupendous and serviceable platform. Such a gun would handle just about anything in North America that might need shooting with bullets 180 grs and under and still give a pretty flat trajectory out to 400 yards with enough gas in the tank to get the job done. If I faced Grizzelys, Elk and range or Moose on a regular basis, I would suggest something with a little more bullet frontal area to punch much bigger holes and penetrate deeply. I doubt many of us fit in that category though...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Haven't seen 22 or 308 in stores around here in months, many months.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Just bought 1,600 rds of CCI .22 at Bass Pro for $100.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

True that and why might you care to guess?

There has to be millions of 22 rifles and handguns out there. I am kind of thinking the same thing when it comes to rifles chambered in 7.62x51/308 Winchester. Hence the reason demand is currently outstripping availability. Before the recent "run" on ammo both were quiet common and plentiful.

But you do bring up a good point though...calibers such as 30-06, 243, 270, except during brief periods of unavailability have pretty much been widely available as the demand for these have been fairly stable and low compared to other choices. I reload though and that's been the answer to a lot of the ammo unavailability for me. When everyone was scrambling to get the last few boxes of 223 or 308, I was topping off on gun powder and primers before they got low on those too!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I use to be a big fan of the Rem 700 particularly the BDL. In some ways I still am just cooled off on them a bit. I'm not a huge fan of all Ruger bolt action rifles, just this one. I think the Ruger Gunsite Scout (RGS) comes the closest to having all the features I would want on a bolt action rifle. 

I'm certainly not suggesting anyone replace their semi autos with bolt actions...that would be dumb to say the least. 

Rather I see a place for a bolt action in the scheme of things, some people don't and that's fine, I understand that. Some people are sold on a particular rifle or style of rifle and I understand that too. Yet if by chance you do see a place in your survival battery for a bolt action the RGS is worth taking a look at...It's the one I picked. 

BTW...there were some very close second choices...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

IMO, this rifle has a very narrow range of applications. As I see it, this is a decent short to mid range hunting rifle, but wouldn't do much else well.

I would spend the extra money and get something like an Armalite AR-10 A4 in 7.62. The AR's 20" barrel would shoot flatter, hit harder, and be effective at greater range. It's semi-auto too, which I see as a big plus at 100-400 yards when serving as a battle rifle.

Anyway, that's just my 2 cents. 

By the way, gunbot.net shows lots of good brass cased .308 ammo for $1/round or less.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Any of the 270 Win., 7mm Mauser, 308, 3006 class of cartridges are good for game up to the size of an elk and the smaller 6mm & 243's, 257 Roberts and 6.5s are good up to mule deer sized game. Any of them will stop a cougar or black bear with a properly placed round. My 358 has nearly the same range as my -06's with heavier bullets. The bolt action rifle will not fail to function if it is fired too rapidly like the AR's and AK's do. They don't fire as fast but they are more accurate. The M1A and M14's can be as good as a bolt action but they are not as versatile as a bolt action is. You can't fire a 130 grain HP from one and expect it to cycle the action and if you shoot a 200 grain bullet through it you can expect the semi to have problems. With the semi's you need a certain pressure/time rise for the action to function and not hurt itself in the process. With a bolt action I can load varmint rounds with 100 grain bullets at as low as 1800 fps or a hunting load with a 165 grain bullet at 2800 - 3000 fps, or a 200 grain bullet at 2500 fps depending on what I wish to use it against. I can load solids, cup and core, or cast lead bullets and they all work well with the appropriate load. A semi-auto won't be able to use cast lead bullets at all so when you run out of bullets your gun is a small crutch or a heavy paper-weight.

I can reload my '06 using a cast lead bullet, matches as powder and primer and it will shoot fine. I would like to see anyone do that with any semi-auto.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

See, with one of these,



there really isn't any need for one of those. And these reload the next round themselves.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've got one of those...Shoots the same ammo as the RGS...
I'm having a heck of a time linking you tube videos. anyway the two videos by Hickok 45 on the RGS are well worth the view.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

It's time we settle this debate. The absolute very best bolt action rifle in the world is mine......cuz it lives here with me.............and you can't have it::clapping::


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

PaulS said:


> The M1A and M14's can be as good as a bolt action but they are not as versatile as a bolt action is. You can't fire a 130 grain HP from one and expect it to cycle the action and if you shoot a 200 grain bullet through it you can expect the semi to have problems.


So when the semi fails to cycle, it basically turns into a bolt action. Since it's semi-auto when shooting normal loads, I don't see your point here. Just sayin'.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

> Quote Originally Posted by PaulS View Post
> 
> The M1A and M14's can be as good as a bolt action but they are not as versatile as a bolt action is. You can't fire a 130 grain HP from one and expect it to cycle the action and if you shoot a 200 grain bullet through it you can expect the semi to have problems.


I didn't see this comment till now. I've never had a problem with either my M1A's running 130's, but anything over 175 grains will pound the hell out of the action. It will run them, but you're better not doing it. Most guys running the heavier grains are doing so in dedicated match rifles or long distance shooters who are also tuning their rifles to do so and squeeze as much accuracy out of the rifle as possible. This isn't practical of course for a shtf/prepper rifle where it's use should be hunting, defending and offensive attack at practical ranges. I don't think I'll bother to shoot at past battlesight zero (300 yards) unless there's a damn good reason. Like someone is purposely coming after me, and I want to stop them before they get closer. Realistic consistent shots are within a 100 yards.

You can cycles the action like a bolt action as Prepadoodle says if need be, so there isn't really much practical benefit to a bolt action at all. Some of basic major parts life on an M1A is around 40,000 and above. Less of course for the barrel, but a good chrome-moly can last 12,000 rounds and 15,000 to 17,000 for a chromelined. More for a melonited barrel which is finally starting to become a part of the M14 world. I knew it would years back. It just took a while. My accurized fullsize has an H&R usgi chromelined barrel on it and has given me 1 moa on various basis. It is my shtf/bugout rifle and I have no doubts in it's capability to put down just about anything I come across hard. I wish I didn't sell my Scout, but this year I'll remedy that fact.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I prefer the Remington 700 for a bolt action rifle. The famous "three rings of steel" - legendary accuracy - excellent action - great triggers out of the box. I have a 700 Police in .308 with a 26" barrel and that gun shoots sub-MOA with factory match ammo all day long. H-S Precision stock, Leupold LR/T 3.5-10 x 40 mil-dot scope with Leupold Mark IV rings - the rifle is extremely accurate. 

I recently bought a Remington R-25 in .308 as a semi-auto hunting rifle and managed to find extra mags despite the panicked hordes, and it is supposed to be pretty accurate too. 

Of the two, if you made me choose only one, I would take the R-25. I don't need the pinpoint accuracy as much as I prefer being able to make quick followup shots (I do not let hunted game animals suffer). And in a SHTF situation, 20 rounds of .308 can dominate (and Magpul is bringing out 25-rounders this Fall). 

But drop me in the middle of nowhere with a Remington 700 in .308 (or .300 Win Mag or even .30-06) and give me 200 rounds of ammo, and I could survive for quite awhile.

Unless someone is shooting back - which is where the new R-25 starts to walk that walk.... I need to go to the range....


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> It's time we settle this debate. The absolute very best bolt action rifle in the world is mine......cuz it lives here with me.............and you can't have it::clapping::


If I agreed with you we'd both be wrong....:lol:


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This is my rifle, there are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> ...there isn't really much practical benefit to a bolt action at all.


The only benefit I see is that my bolt action Rem 700 forces me to slow down and concentrate on the basics. With semi-autos, I tend to get caught up in the moment and get a little wild. For my intended use (long range precision shooting) bolt action is the way to go.

On the other hand, I do see a gap in my coverage. My .223 has a red dot sight, so isn't much good beyond 150 or 200 yards. at least not with my eyes. I'm thinking about getting a semi-auto .308 to cover the 200 to 400 (or 500) yard band. The R-25 or AR-10 would both work in this application. Maybe I'll cook my GF a nice dinner and mention it. <cough>


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Personal choice. The only bolt gun I have is my 30.06 Parker Hale sporter Magnum. It's my deer rifle. For SHTF I think you should go with whatever rifle you can have 1000 or more rounds in stock for. That would be a Mosin Nagant 91/30 M-38 or M-44. Accurate with iron sights to 300 yards and you can buy 880 rounds of surplus 7.62x39 for under $200.00. No brainer here.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Any of the 270 Win., 7mm Mauser, 308, 3006 class of cartridges are good for game up to the size of an elk and the smaller 6mm & 243's, 257 Roberts and 6.5s are good up to mule deer sized game. Any of them will stop a cougar or black bear with a properly placed round. My 358 has nearly the same range as my -06's with heavier bullets. The bolt action rifle will not fail to function if it is fired too rapidly like the AR's and AK's do. They don't fire as fast but they are more accurate. The M1A and M14's can be as good as a bolt action but they are not as versatile as a bolt action is. You can't fire a 130 grain HP from one and expect it to cycle the action and if you shoot a 200 grain bullet through it you can expect the semi to have problems. With the semi's you need a certain pressure/time rise for the action to function and not hurt itself in the process. With a bolt action I can load varmint rounds with 100 grain bullets at as low as 1800 fps or a hunting load with a 165 grain bullet at 2800 - 3000 fps, or a 200 grain bullet at 2500 fps depending on what I wish to use it against. I can load solids, cup and core, or cast lead bullets and they all work well with the appropriate load. A semi-auto won't be able to use cast lead bullets at all so when you run out of bullets your gun is a small crutch or a heavy paper-weight.
> 
> I can reload my '06 using a cast lead bullet, matches as powder and primer and it will shoot fine. I would like to see anyone do that with any semi-auto.


Your thinking way too much like me PaulS...and I like the way you think!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Best for the money?
Best within a certain range/distance?
Best in certain climates?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

HuntingHawk said:


> Best for the money?
> Best within a certain range/distance?
> Best in certain climates?


It would appear, that the RGS is best for starting discussions about semi autos...(*sigh*)

That might be a clue to it's popularity...or not...:lol:

Ruger Gunsite Review: Part 1 - Introduction, Specifications and Summary


----------

